# Eclipse: Welche Plugins?



## bygones (2. Jul 2004)

Dachte mir da nun 3.0 draußen ist kann man sich mal umhören, was für plugins ihr verwendet bzw. welche Erfahrung ihr gemacht habt.

also ich verwende momentan nur:

XMLBuddy (find ich sehr gut - bester XML Editor den ich bisher getestet habe)
QuantumDB (bestes DB Plugin das ich kenne)
Regex Tester (der Klassiker wenns um reguläre Ausdrücke geht)
Java2Html (einfach ne HTML seite ausm Code generieren - oder RTF, Latex oder was auch immer)....
JLint (analyzer der hilft code fallen zu finden) (leider ist URL nicht mehr gültig....)
Lomboz (J2EE plugin)
VersionTree (zeigt die CVS History grafisch an + ein paar zusatzfunktionen
Eclipse Games - Snake, Minesweeper & Sokoban 
Log4e - super utility tool zum loogen (unterstützt log4j & jdk logging)
FatJar - erstellt ein jar mit allen verwendeten fremd jars - d.h. keine Classpath probleme mehr (entpackt einfach die anderen jars in das erstellte)
Numerical Gecko Plugin - a powerful numerical convertor, supporting more than 2300 units in 78 categories (physics, radixes, exchange rates, unicode, etc) 
was fehlt mir  :wink:  ?


----------



## Isaac (3. Jul 2004)

Nur ein ClearCase Plugin.


----------



## alpi (3. Jul 2004)

hi,

hier findest du so einige uml-tools. suche einfach nach eclipse dann findest du nur solche die auch als plugin für eclipse gedacht sind.

http://www.jeckle.de/umltools.htm


----------



## Dante (3. Jul 2004)

Ich hab noch ein kleines Plugin für Properties und das für den Tomcat von Sysdeo.

Praktisch wäre noch sowas wie "tail -f", also etwas zum lesen von Logs.


----------



## nollario (5. Jul 2004)

Das JBoss IDE Plugin.... macht natürlich nur dann Sinn, wenn man auch mit dem JBoss arbeitet...


----------



## bygones (5. Jul 2004)

achja - habe ganz SweatAmp vergessen - zwar bei weitem kein Ersatz für Winamp, aber läuft gut *g*


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Jul 2004)

Fügt doch mal bitte in Eure bisherigen Postings die URLs der jeweiligen Plugin-Websites ein.


----------



## bygones (5. Jul 2004)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fügt doch mal bitte in Eure bisherigen Postings die URLs der jeweiligen Plugin-Websites ein.


sorry - hast recht !


----------



## knopper (8. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

Ich have ein Java Prog mit JBuilderX geschrieben.
Nun habe ich alles nach Eclipse kopiert. Es funtioniert so weit. Nun möchte ich die GUI, welche in Jbuilder erstellt habe in Eclipse weiter bearbeiten.
Welche GUI Plugins sollte nehmen ? Und welche GUI Plug-ins ist überhaut gut ?

Gruss


----------



## Grizzly (8. Jul 2004)

Es gibt den VE - Visual Editor. Bekommt man - soviel ich weiss - direkt von der Eclipse Seite.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Jul 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt den VE - Visual Editor. Bekommt man - soviel ich weiss - direkt von der Eclipse Seite.


Exakt:

http://www.eclipse.org/vep/


----------



## Cybernd (8. Jul 2004)

http://www.purpletech.com/xpe/index.jsp

Gutes Addon zum XMLBuddy. Wenngleich ich am überlegen bin ob ich mir nicht die XMLBuddy pro zulegen sollte. Die hat ja anscheinend auch einen XPath explorer integriert. 

cybi


----------



## knopper (9. Jul 2004)

Danke für dien link. Ich habe noch einparr Fragen.
 im Help sub: "Launching the Visual Editor for Java" steht:

" The Visual Editor requires either the JRE_LIB variable or the default Java JRE container to be set on a project class path in order to work properly. These are the default entries Eclipse provides for a Java project.  "

Was ich denn genau machen ? 

In a view such as the Package Explorer view, right-click the .java source file for the class that you want to edit.
Select Open With > Visual Editor from the pop-up menu."

Ich habe auf meine in Jbuilder erzeugte GUI file angewndet, sehe aber kein "Visual Editor pop-up". Weiss jemand Was habe falsch gemacht habe 
?
Alle plugins sind richtig installiert.

Gruss


----------



## knopper (9. Jul 2004)

sorry,
hatte alte version installiert


----------



## hannes68 (12. Jul 2004)

ich suche ein plugin für eclipse wo man buttons oder änliches für applets einfügen kann änlich wie bei vb oder c++mfc


----------



## bygones (12. Jul 2004)

hannes68 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich suche ein plugin für eclipse wo man buttons oder änliches für applets einfügen kann änlich wie bei vb oder c++mfc


Schau mal n paar posts weiter ob - VE von eclipse z.b.


----------



## ak (13. Jul 2004)

Kann man denn mit dem Visual Editor von Eclipse schon ernsthaft arbeiten (in kommerziellen Projekten einsetzen)?
Ich mein, das ist ja noch nicht mal die Version 1.0.

Gruß


----------



## mpenke (13. Jul 2004)

Hallo,



> Praktisch wäre noch sowas wie "tail -f", also etwas zum lesen von Logs.



Da bietet sich meiner Meinung nach LogWatcher an. Finde recht genial das Tool...

Sorry, aber ich ziehe das wieder zurück. Ich habe mich in den Versionen versehen. Der LogWatcher scheint nur in der Version 2.1.X zu laufen... Tut mir leid...


----------



## bygones (14. Jul 2004)

es gibt scheinbar endlich ein brauchbares UML Tool für Eclipse 3.0 !!!
http://www.mvmsoft.de/content/plugins/slime/slime.htm

habe erst einen kurzen Blick reingeworfen - ist leider nciht so schön wie omondo, aber macht nen guten Eindruck !


----------



## bygones (22. Jul 2004)

das ist dann doch shareware....
naja - habe ein gutes CVS History Plugin gefunden (Version Tree) - habs in meine Liste am anfang aufgenommen


----------



## bygones (3. Aug 2004)

und wieder ein neuse gefunden  log4e.... (siehe 1. post)


----------



## bygones (4. Aug 2004)

momentan ist es richtig gut 
wieder eins gefunden (FatJar) - siehe 1. post


----------



## nollario (5. Aug 2004)

JLint soll es wohl demnächst auf folgender page geben:

http://www.jutils.com/

momentan leider noch ebbe...


----------



## bygones (5. Aug 2004)

und wieder was 
Numerical Gecko Plugin - a powerful numerical convertor, supporting more than 2300 units in 78 categories (physics, radixes, exchange rates, unicode, etc)  

siehe 1-post


----------



## Archy (8. Aug 2004)

http://eclipse-cs.sourceforge.net/index.html



> The Checkstyle plugin for Eclipse adds a real-time static code analyzer to the Eclipse environment. The analyzer inspects your code, looking for deviations from coding standards and code constructs that are the source of possible bugs or performance and maintenance problems.



Damit ist es ein leichtes, die Sun Coding Standards einzuhalten.
Wie ich finde ein sehr nützliches Plugin, welches dafür sorgt, dass die Qualität des Sourcecodes steigt.


----------



## Tomka (21. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Eclipse-Plugin (Eclipse-Version 2.1, ich benutze den WSAD), das aus einer HTML-Datei die Umlaute, also ö ä ü etc. in das vorgesehene benannte Zeichen umsetzt (Kommentare sollten da natürlich ignoriert werden).
Also keinen extra HTML-Editor, sondern ein Plugin das z.B. über das Kontextmenü im vorhandenen Editor aufgerufen werden kann.

Kennt einer sowas?

Gruß

Tomka


----------



## AlArenal (21. Jun 2005)

Wenn du Linux nutzt sind sed oder perl dein Freund. s ist doch so ein tolles Kommando...


----------



## Guest (22. Jun 2005)

Nee, ist Win XP


----------



## AlArenal (8. Nov 2005)

Durch einen Weblog-Eintrag bin auf Mylar aufmerksam geworden und benutze es nun seit zwei Tagen. Wenn es das Tool nicht schon gäbe, müsste es noch erfunden werden 

Auf der Website gibts Videos zur Benutzung. Im Grunde läuft es so: Man hat ein zusätzliches Fenster im Workspace, in dem Man neue Aufgaben (Tasks) anlegen kann (auch in Gruppen). Aktiviert man einen solchen Task, beobachtet Mylar was man dann macht, d.h. welche Source-Dateien man in welchen Projekten öffnet und in welchen Methoden in den Klassen man arbeitet. Diese Source-Dateien und Methoden werden in den jeweiligen Anzeigen normal dargestellt, alles andere ist grau. Per Klick auf einen Button kann man alles andere aus ausblenden lassen.

Das ganze ist sehr nützlich wenn Projekte mal über "Hello world!" hinausgehen. Die Tasks können bestimmte Abschnitte in der Entwicklung sein (z.B. "TreeTable mit Dateibrowser entwickeln"), oder aber auch Bugfixes (Mylar kann direkt mit Bugzilla kommunizieren). Jedem Task lässt sich eine URL zuordnen, so das man z.B. auch in Wikis oder andere Bug Tracking Systeme verlinken kann (Ich persönlich nutze Mantis.).

So muss ich nicht ständig alles zumachen und mir alles neu öffnen, was zu einem bestimmten Arbeitsschritt gehört. Ich öffne ein leeres Eclipse, aktiviere meinen Task und habe alles beisammen...

Seeeehr schick!


----------



## Roar (17. Nov 2005)

hab das mal getestet, das fetzt 
aber eins stört mich dabei: wenn ich den letzten task context beende, schileßen sich immer alle dateien, der navigator und package explorer collapsen alle projekte etc... :-/ ich hätt das gern auf den zustand von bevor-ein-task-context-gestartet zurückgestellt. das geht wohl nicht ohne nen extra task "Default" oder so anzulegen?

edit: was kann ich mir unter "enable multiple task contexts to be active" in den preferences vorstellen? wie funktinoiert das? :?
edit2: oh, leider stellt der auch nicht editor zustände wieder her (mehrere editor fenster) aber is ja nich so wild, werds im auge behalten


----------



## AlArenal (17. Nov 2005)

Das gute Stück ist ja noch mitten in der Entwicklung, also noch lange nicht perfekt. Was ich mich manchmal frage ist, wie anderes so mit Eclipse klarkommen und entwickeln. Ich meine.. meine 1920x1200 Pixel reichen mitunter hinten und vorne nicht um alles darzustellen, was ich so gerne gerade im Blick hätte...


----------



## Beni (17. Nov 2005)

Du musst ein bisschen abstrahieren, und nur das wichtige anzeigen lassen :wink:

Ok, 1024 x 768 meines Lappis sind auch zu knapp, obwohl ich keine Plugins verwende. Ich benutze halt die Popupfensterchen, ctrl+space ist klar, und ctrl+o um im Source zu navigieren.


----------



## lin (17. Nov 2005)

hmmm. Das Problem hatte ich auch mit meinem 15" Bildschirm, aber vor ca. einem Jahr habe ich mir einen 19" Schirm gekauft und verwende jetzt beide (multihead). Das ist wirklich praktisch.


----------



## ma-games.de (19. Nov 2005)

Also für UML ist Omondo (www.omondo.com/download/index.html) wirklich zu empfehlen. Vor allem weil auch eine recht brauchbare Codegenerierung erfolgen kann. Leider ist es nur für nicht kommerzielle Nutzung und mit abgespeckten Umfang frei verügbar.

Was ich hinsichtlich Eclipse Plugins nicht verstehe, ist dass es eigentlich gar nichts für die Entwicklung für C#/.Net/Mono gibt. Das einzige Projekt dazu Improve C# scheint tot zu sein.

Dabei gibt es für .Net mit dem MS Visual Studio 2003 und Sharp Develop ja nichts was mit den Möglichkeiten (Refactoring, Codeergänzung...) von Eclipse mithalten kann. 

Wenn jemand Neuigkeiten zu C#/.Net/Mono Unterstützung in Eclipse weiß bitte melden!!!


----------



## byte (19. Nov 2005)

XMLBuddy sieht nett aus. Leider sind wichtige Funktionen nur in der Pro-Version enthalten. Blöd dass man diese nicht testen kann. Mit der freien Version kann ich keine XSDs oder XSLs öffnen/ bearbeiten. :autsch:


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2005)

ma-games.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also für UML ist Omondo (www.omondo.com/download/index.html) wirklich zu empfehlen. Vor allem weil auch eine recht brauchbare Codegenerierung erfolgen kann. Leider ist es nur für nicht kommerzielle Nutzung und mit abgespeckten Umfang frei verügbar.



Ich hoffe, keiner wird mit der freien Version dieselben Erfahrungen machen, die ich gemacht habe !!!


----------



## AlArenal (5. Dez 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, keiner wird mit der freien Version dieselben Erfahrungen machen, die ich gemacht habe !!!



Wie sollten wir das beurteilen, wo du uns doch nicht an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lässt?


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sollten wir das beurteilen, wo du uns doch nicht an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lässt?


Sorry, hier ist die Erfahrungen:
Mit dem abgespeckten Umfang konnte ich nicht weiter arbeiten und wollte das plugin entfernen. Dazu wird einen uninstaller mitgeliefert. Nach dem Uninstall:
1) das workspace konnte nicht mehr konstruktiert werden
2) ältere plugins funktionierten nicht mehr wie z.B. VE
3) Viele Menueinträge wurden gelöscht
4) Aus dem Workbench konnte ich keine plugins mehr aktualisieren oder neu installieren, da der Update Software Menueintrag auch nicht mehr funktionirte.


----------



## Roar (18. Dez 2005)

nochmal zum thema mylar: dass eclipse statt den üblichen ~120mb ram knappe 220mb braucht mit mylar war mir ja noch ziemlich egal, aber dass eclipse ständig meine ganze cpu beansprucht hat bei mal was längerem benutzen hat mich doch ziemlich angekotzt. das laggt wie verrückt. davon abgesehen find ich das ding, bis auf die tatsache dass man einfach zwischen mehreren verschiedenen file sets wechseln kann und die bugzilla integration (die ich sowieso nicht brauche) ziemlich unnötig :x ergo: gelöscht


----------

